# No shave November/Movember



## Dan (Oct 18, 2011)

Well Movember has reared its bushy tash this year and i want to know who's doing it?! 

For those who don't know about Movember:



> During November each year, Movember is responsible for the sprouting of moustaches on thousands of mens faces in the UK and around the world. The aim of which is to raise vital funds and awareness for mens health, specifically prostate cancer and other cancers that affect men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those who don't want to grow a silly tash and raise money i hope you will donate to my cause. Whatever you can, every little counts! I will keep you updated with my efforts and you really will be making a difference! 

You can find me here:

Movember United Kingdom - Home


----------



## leandroab (Oct 18, 2011)

They only thing I CAN'T grow is a moustache. Can I grow a goatee? Goatember? Anyone?

No?

*okay*


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 18, 2011)

In America, some guys do "No Shave November" in which they don't shave any facial hair for the whole month. 

I would do it, but I am only able to grow the "asian trash 'stache" (ala Bloody_Inferno )


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 18, 2011)

Men have beards. Everyone else is a woman.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 18, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Men have beards. Everyone else is a woman.


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Men have beards. Everyone else is a woman.



So true. I'm hoping to get at least £100 in donations this year. And judging by the 'stache ive managed to aquire this month. Its going to look awesome by the end of November!


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm participating as a member of "Mo-jitos" which is run by our very own Darren! I joined up to do something good since I've come to really like the idea of giving cancer the big old "FUCK YOU!" although I did forget it meant shaving my goatee, but no biggie, I've had it for 4 years; time to change it up a bit.


----------



## groph (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't realize Movember was for moustaches. I guess that makes sense now, given the common "MO" in each word. I thought you just didn't shave for a month.

Anyway, that's what I'm doing, I'm not shaving for November. I'll probably look disgusting. I'll probably give myself a couple of weeks' head start this month. I want to see where I'm at beard-growth wise. Puberty blows, I've had a decent amount of chest hair for like 4 years now but I can still only manage a full chin beard, as far as I know. If I can grow an actual beard and not look like a disgusting creep then the beard stays.


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2011)

So, a little update:






Today i shaved my beard and gave the mo' a test run. What do you guys think? 

It's getting shaved off on the 31st ready to be grown again. But i think i look rather smart! Tweed had to be worn for the occasion


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2011)

It will look ridiculous, but I'm not going to shave for the whole of November.

Warm face here I come.


----------



## Jakke (Oct 23, 2011)

^^



I just had to


I am unfortunately terrible at growing a moustache... Damn...


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had a 'stache since the beginning of October. Totally creepy.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 23, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


>





Thank you for saving me from posting that awesomeness. I'm a full beard guy, and don't participate in events like these for various reasons/overly principled beliefs, but my Dad was recently diagnosed with prostate cancer and apparently my Grandpa had it so I'm probably going to get it so thanks to all you guys!


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 23, 2011)

I can only grow a goatee.


----------



## avenger (Oct 23, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I can only grow a goatse.


Unfortunate.

Remember remember the month of Movember, the men looked like diddlers with their furry mustache.


----------



## MFB (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been shaving every 2-3 days since I signed up, just to make sure my 'stache will come in as thick as possibly when I STOP shaving. It's a terrifying thought, knowing I might have a ...GIRLY STACHE


----------



## Mexi (Oct 23, 2011)

I grew a beard back in university a few years ago and haven't looked back


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 23, 2011)

MFB said:


> I've been shaving every 2-3 days since I signed up, just to make sure my 'stache will come in as thick as possibly when I STOP shaving. It's a terrifying thought, knowing I might have a ...GIRLY STACHE




You know that doesn't actually work right?


----------



## MFB (Oct 23, 2011)

Parts of my face doesn't facial hair that's as dark as my beard and such, but slowly it's filling in. It might not make it thicker, but it's definitely helping it at least develop, that much it does do.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 24, 2011)

indeed, it just gives the illusion of appearing thicker because the end of the hairs are cut and stunted as opposed to coming in longer and finer at the tip of each strand


----------



## MFB (Oct 31, 2011)

Just shaved off the goatee of four years and am all clean for tomorrow, let's do this gentlemen.


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 31, 2011)

as the month goes on, this thread is going to get so much better


----------



## Dan (Nov 1, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> as the month goes on, this thread is going to get so much better



Ohh without a doubt. Remember guys, im taing donations as of TODAY! Please find it in your hearts and your wallets to help me raise money for a good cause 

*http://uk.movember.com/mospace/1441052/ *


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 1, 2011)

This thread is making me depressed. I was all setup to rock a bitchin' set of handle-bars all Movember, but I had an incident with my beard trimmer last week. I didn't have the guard-on properly, and it feel off and the clippers took a huge chunk out of my beard/mustache (the area where they meet). I had to shave everything off, now I only have the "George Michael perma-stubble" look going for me. I feel like less of a man. 







The lesson here.............. NEVER SHAVE.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 1, 2011)

The Art of Manliness Mustache Style Guide | The Art of Manliness

Bonus points to anyone who can grow the Ubermensch in a month.


----------



## MFB (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm going for the "Tombstone" one myself, with a minimum of Magnum PI


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in, specifically on No-Shave November. Fuck going to work with a tache.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 1, 2011)

My GF is demanding that I do it despite my reservations.



I'm talking about not shaving...


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 1, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> My GF is demanding that I do it despite my reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about not shaving...




I'm thinking you should demand something from her, despite her own reservations.  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 1, 2011)

This is just november to us bearded men 

Here is my favorite beard quotes 


Sticks and stones may break my bones, but you're fucked if they touch my beard.


You know you have a great beard when you just naturally shout your own name during sex.

A woman grows a child in her body for over 9 months. You can damn well grow a beard longer than 2 weeks

Silly shaver, chicks are for beards.

The eye of the tiger cannot compete with beard, the awe of the jaw.

Diamonds may be a girl's best friend, but beard is her friend with benefits.

Beard is the gift a man gives himself.

You'll never cut yourself bearding.

My dad taught me how to be a man when I was very young. He showed me a razor, put it up to his face, and ate it.

The best physical feature of a woman is definitely her eyes. Stare deeply into them and you can totally see your beard.

Laugh, and the world laughs with you. Shave, and the world laughs at you.

Gay or straight, it can't be controlled. Beard boners happen.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 1, 2011)

Wise Beard Man is my favorite thing to come out of Anonymous.

"His words are wise. His face is beard."


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2011)

Who wants to join me? Movember United States - Home
Now me and my friends can get some decent facial hair and it's to be aware of men health issues. Wearing a pink cross says you support the fight against breast cancer, well this month wearing a mustache says the same for prostate, testicular, and all other men's health issues. I think I'm just going to just not shave and make it no shave November though. Unless my mustache gets better . Post pics of your progress by week! Starting (before) and then make an after (finish) picture at the end of the month. Some people may be lucky enough to yes get sponsors for their mustache. I say lets do this. My girlfriend said she doesn't care if I grow out facial hair so count me in!


----------



## Nag (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...51825027.31536.100000919707998&type=3&theater

this is where I start at


----------



## MikeH (Nov 1, 2011)

Participating in Movember, simply because I can't grow a full beard.  It's patchy and pathetic.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2011)

Day one and I'm already scruffy


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh count me in. I did Octobeard, so I may be cheating though haha.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2011)

brynotherhino said:


> Oh count me in. I did Octobeard, so I may be cheating though haha.



I have almost a week head start. Tomorrow's a week for me


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 1, 2011)

No beard for me...  That's honestly one of the things I dislike most about being in the military. 'staches are allowed, but there's no way in hell I'm growing one- my wife hates them.


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 1, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I have almost a week head start. Tomorrow's a week for me



Cheaters unite for a good cause! My beard grows sooo slow though. Its kind of annoying haha.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2011)

brynotherhino said:


> Cheaters unite for a good cause! My beard grows sooo slow though. Its kind of annoying haha.



I wish I could say that, I shave and a fucking hour later I have the shadow, or at least it's noticeably coming back.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 1, 2011)

I was already making a conscious decision to not shave in order to annoy the bejeezus out of my wife, so I'm in.


----------



## groph (Nov 1, 2011)

brynotherhino said:


> Oh count me in. I did Octobeard, so I may be cheating though haha.



Holy shit. There's Octobeard, followed by Movember/No Shave November, followed by Decembeard, followed by Manuary.

OUR RAZORS CANNOT HANDLE BEARDS OF THAT MAGNITUDE


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 1, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> movember sounds like it involves molestation


 
No, you're thinking of Molestebruary.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm doing No-Shave November, and I fully expect to look like a dirty hobo...

My "beard" grows very quickly, but it's pretty patchy and gross looking...


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Nov 2, 2011)

i would participate in neck beard november/movember/novem-beard with all you guys but itd have to be gone the morning of the 19th....interview with law enforcement and i have to look presentable. patchy, grizzly, hobo guy wont seem too appealing to the police force.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 2, 2011)

Suspicious scruff, reporting in.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 2, 2011)

groph said:


> Holy shit. There's Octobeard, followed by Movember/No Shave November, followed by Decembeard, followed by Manuary.
> 
> OUR RAZORS CANNOT HANDLE BEARDS OF THAT MAGNITUDE



Don't forget Februhairy.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 2, 2011)

This might have been posted before, cool website though. All about growing beards.

all about beards: growing a beard


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 2, 2011)

Well. Let's all post progress pics. Make them funny as hell!


----------



## The Beard (Nov 2, 2011)

At the suggestion of my girlfriend, I'm starting NSN with a full beard to see how big it'll get. I love her so much


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 2, 2011)

gogolbordello.shop.musictoday.com/Product.aspx?pc=GQCT35

This Moustache Kills Fascists. I'm growing one.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Nov 3, 2011)

As bigphi84 said, sounds kind of like No Shave November here in the states. Me and a bunch of friends are doing it.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm doing to no shave november my gf likes me having facial hair and I want a beard.


----------



## Ephajim (Nov 4, 2011)

I have none, by that i mean, it doesn't grow. ;(


----------



## Dan (Nov 4, 2011)

Check out my stuttering. Took about 30 takes too 

DONATE GODDAMNIT!


----------



## MFB (Nov 4, 2011)

YOU DID NOT SHAVE GOOD SIR AND THUS ARE A CHEATER!


----------



## Dan (Nov 4, 2011)

MFB said:


> YOU DID NOT SHAVE GOOD SIR AND THUS ARE A CHEATER!



SIR! I recieved more money for doing so. So


----------



## MFB (Nov 4, 2011)

You received money for not shaving and entering Movember early? That's kind of ...lame


----------



## Dan (Nov 4, 2011)

MFB said:


> You received money for not shaving and entering Movember early? That's kind of ...lame



I need to shave it earlier so i shaved a week ago. If anything i deserve more money for walking around the week prior to Movember looking like a 70's porn star hahaha


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 4, 2011)

Breast cancer does shit year round so why can't boys be men and grow their beard year round?


----------



## MFB (Nov 5, 2011)

Only breast cancer stuff I see is really the Susan G. Komen stuff, and I don't even KNOW when that happens (I want to say like, May or June?)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 5, 2011)

Geordie says "really".

Sexy vid Dan.


----------



## Dan (Nov 22, 2011)

Well as i said. I started a week early and ive finished a week early! 

Heres some progress pictures. I think i did a valiant effort! 

Two and a half weeks in:







3 Weeks in:






4 weeks. The shave begins 






Complimentary Hitler/Charlie Chaplain Moustache:






AAAAAAND ITS GONE! Mr Smooth Face 






Hope you all Enjoyed!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 22, 2011)

My Novembeard is healthy and growing.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, my facial hair unfortunately doesn't grow very fast, I haven't shaved since August.

It's barely even a stache yet


----------



## broj15 (Nov 22, 2011)

no stache, goatee (sp?) or soul patch here (they look nasty with a lip ring) but the chops and neck beard are coming in nicely. i look as if i do nothing but dwell in my parents basement


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 22, 2011)

I would participate in No Shave November if I could. Sadly I can't grow any facial hair!


----------



## MFB (Nov 22, 2011)

My Movembstache is terribly underwhelming  I'm gonna do Decembeard and then trim later in the month to a chinstrap


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's my mo'. I call it "The Southern Bastard".


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here be mine gents.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was proud of little Sanchez. We went to the mall together, shared our meals, and he loved the frothy head on a pint of Guinness. We had a great relationship. He provided me with a stunning appearance to please the ladies and get police called upon me when driving past elementary schools. He kept my upper lip warm in this cold winter. I would groom and twirl him once an hour. Now if cut him free and his on a wild journey in the underground. Until next year, good friend.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't shave for this whole month, and my Mo only just started being noticable last week, and a weak one at that. Gaddammit! But good job everyone who raised money!


----------



## MFB (Dec 1, 2011)

And now we come to it...DECEMBEARD


----------



## MrMcSick (Dec 1, 2011)

No shave november. I'll keep it going until right before christmas.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 1, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Breast cancer does shit year round so why can't boys be men and grow their beard year round?



Because the general populace likes boobs a lot more than they like moustaches.


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 1, 2011)

MrMcSick said:


> No shave november. I'll keep it going until right before christmas.



Are you implying that this was grown in a single month?


----------

